# How do i know the calibration file is loaded?



## bmoney003 (Nov 21, 2012)

S there an indicator? That its been loaded othet than just shown in the load window?

Thanks


----------



## jtalden (Mar 12, 2009)

See the "Preferences/Soundcard" tab and the "Preferences/Mic-Meter" tab. The cal files are shown there.

They also show up on right on the measurement tab. We also have a choice to change them if we want.


----------



## bmoney003 (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. I will check it out and report back. Thanks again


----------



## bmoney003 (Nov 21, 2012)

I just went in. But i am not seeing what your referring to. I mean the ability to change them etc


----------



## jtalden (Mar 12, 2009)

Does this help?


----------



## bmoney003 (Nov 21, 2012)

Yes it does !! How do you get that side window to pop up?


----------



## jtalden (Mar 12, 2009)

Top right corner - "Preferences"?
or
Top left corner - "Preferences"?
also
A good read of the "Help" screens is a good starting place. (top left corner).


----------



## bmoney003 (Nov 21, 2012)

The calibration file is a .txt file. Is that ok?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes


----------

